# Need help, sick kid.



## mdavenport0121 (Mar 11, 2013)

I got a kid yesterday in a trade, doe for a buck. I got the bad end of the trade. The buck was suppose to be 7 weeks old, but it looks about 3-4 weeks old. I gave it a bottle last night (He's supposed to be weaned). It took a bottle this morning and this afternoon eagerly. Tonight he is not eating. He's got the runs so I am worried about him dehydrating. Will Penicillin help? Could it hurt? How much and what frequency? Thanks. He's going to the vet in the morning, but I'm afraid if I don't do something he may not make it to the morning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 12, 2013)

I would give him some spectam scour halt for pigs, 2 cc's and yes If he were here I would give him Penn G(Procain G) twice a day.  
You didn't say who heavy he is?  I would do 1 cc per 15 lbs.  

Giving him milk that he wasn't used to was probably the problem.  If he was weaned, what did they say he was eating?   
You may also need to treat for coccidiosis, but it sounds to me the scours are more stomach upset.  How long could he have been weaned if he is only 6 or 7 weeks old?   You could put him back on a bottle, but go slower.  If he is still scouring really bad, try an electrolyte that will substitute the milk for a bottle baby. I really like Sav A Caf.  But I understand Bounce Back is also a good one.  Give the Save a caf for the day and then mix half SAv A CAf and half milk the next day or two until you get his stomach regulated.  

Pepto bismo may also not be a bad idea at this point to settle his stomach.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Mar 12, 2013)

He made it through the night and seems to be more responsive. He was pretty lethargic last night and I didn't think there was any way he would make it. I kept him in the house last night to preserve some energy to keep him from shivering. He took about 4 oz of milk this morning. I was pretty stupid about the change over in milk. I gave him 20 oz Sunday night. He must of had an upset stomach last night, he was grinding his teeth. Leaving for the vet in about an hour. 

When I got him Sunday he was pretty upset, jumping all around trying to get out of his cage on the trip home. He didn't act like he felt very good one we got home. He only weighed 15 lbs when I got him. His skin feels like he is malnourished. Thank you for the information. I'll go get some electrolytes on the trip home from the vet.


----------



## madcow (Mar 12, 2013)

Hope the little guy gets better soon.  Boy, are goats touchy when it comes to their stomachs.  Lots to keep in mind for a new goat owner like I am.  I am so glad we have this forum, because it helps me from making mistakes I would otherwise make without it and there's always some one you can ask if you don't know the answer.  So, so grateful!  Hope your little buckling gets what he needs soon, and it sounds like he's already doing a little better.  Keep us posted!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 12, 2013)

I agee he is for sure not in great shape even before you got him.  My husband is always fussing at me to not panic and give them too much in a bottle.  LOL.  they are better to be half starved than bloated and scouring.  What breed?


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Mar 12, 2013)

He's a boer. The vet tubed him this morning and gave him 10 oz of electrolytes. I have some medicine for him, tribrissen. I've been giving him the electrolytes from the bottle and he has taken 6 oz twice today. He is acting a lot better, but not all the way there.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 12, 2013)

What did the vet think his biggest problem was?  
Do you know these people very well that you got him from?  he is horribly small. But I am sure you realize that.  
Clearly he has some issues, and his only problem is not just from you giving him a couple bottles.   Very sorry this didn't work out as I am sure you were hoping.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Mar 12, 2013)

Parasites and dehydration, plus  an upset stomach. I'm guessing the people I got him from tried to wean him before he was ready. From his horn growth I would say he is a month old. He's not eating much grain, but he's sticking his nose in it. I'm not going to give him milk anymore. I'm going to do something your not suppose to, but I'm going to anyways, give him water from a bottle after all the electrolyte mix is gone. He sticks is nose in water bucket, but doesn't drink much at all. Most kids about a month old should weigh 25-30 lbs. He weighed 15.6 at the vet this morning. Have you ever given any of your kids Gatorade? He still has the runs pretty good, almost water, but he has had about 35 oz of electrolyte mix today. He had lice pretty bad, so I gave him a bath tonight and put some cat powder for lice on him. The vet said to give him some ivomec once he gets a little better. I'm consider putting him back out for the night. It's only suppose to get down to 38 tonight. He is peeing all over the place.

I don't know the people I got him from.  We are both a part of a facebook page for goats and sheep in southern Oklahoma. They wanted one of my black headed does and I was wanting a red headed buck.

I was wanting a red head buck for my new kids I have. I only have one buck and I was wanting to keep some of my does, so I need a buck to breed them. I'm keeping all my red head does and am going to try and breed out the black head.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, your breeding plan sounds like a good one.  But you may end up being in the market for a better/healthier buck.  

How long are you keeping him off of milk and on electrolytes, They can get Potassium poisoning.  

I would give him some Spectam Scour Halt for pigs. (specta GArd)  It is a red liquid.  
Or since he is on antibiotics I would give him  pepto bismo a couple of times.

he looks very young.  3 or 4 weeks, can't imagine he is 7 weeks. He needs to be put back on milk. they require a high protein intake at that age or their bones wont grow.  Not to mention the calcium. 
Do you have any access to alfalfa hay? That woudl be good to get him started on. 

Lice are very hard on them.  It really drains them, literally, and treating the lice should help him a lot.  
Look and see if you have Land O lakes powdered milk replacer sold by you, It is Called Does match,  Mix a half a batch, which would be 2 cups and start adding that at the rate of 25% tomorrow, then 50% the next day, ect.... But go easy.   He sould be eating 3 or 4 bottles a day of 8 to 10 ounces, If he was doing well.  STart with 2 or 3 ounces of milk and go up from there.  When he stops scouring stop the electrolytes, he will get potassium poisoning and just get weak and die.  

Add probiotics to his bottle, if it isn't in the electrolyltes.  

Good luck with him.  
Personally, I wish the vet had given him C&D antitoxin.  
Did he check him for Coccidiosis.  on top of all his other issues.  Did he think the antibiotic he gave you woudl treat the cocci?  I am not familiar with that particular antibiotic.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Mar 13, 2013)

His stool is starting to firm up. I'm going to keep him in the crate again tonight so I can tell for sure. I got some Manna Pro milk replacer tonight. I gave him his PM bottle with 6 oz water and 2 oz milk. He is acting much better. I kind of worried about him this afternoon. I spent 5 hours this morning building a fence and he followed me all over the pasture. I was worn out, so I am sure he was. He's walk up to my feet and just fall down, wouldn't take a bottle of water. I put him in the garage for the next two hours to let him nap and rest. When he was rested, he took a bottle of water just fine. He hasn't been getting much protein, so I'm sure it doesn't take much to wear him out. Unfortunately, alfalfa hay here costs $23 for 100lb bale. I've got winter grass that is about 8 inches long that he is nibbling at.

I forgot to mention that he has had no fever.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> His stool is starting to firm up. I'm going to keep him in the crate again tonight so I can tell for sure. I got some Manna Pro milk replacer tonight. I gave him his PM bottle with 6 oz water and 2 oz milk. He is acting much better. I kind of worried about him this afternoon. I spent 5 hours this morning building a fence and he followed me all over the pasture. I was worn out, so I am sure he was. He's walk up to my feet and just fall down, wouldn't take a bottle of water. I put him in the garage for the next two hours to let him nap and rest. When he was rested, he took a bottle of water just fine. He hasn't been getting much protein, so I'm sure it doesn't take much to wear him out. Unfortunately, alfalfa hay here costs $23 for 100lb bale. I've got winter grass that is about 8 inches long that he is nibbling at.
> 
> I forgot to mention that he has had no fever.


Try getting alfalfa pellets from the feed store.  I feed Stock and Stable 14 which is a sweet feed -- my guys love it.


----------

